# carb linkage for tecumseh 10 HP



## jbrow1 (Aug 18, 2005)

Got a craftsman ltv10 varidrive with a tecumseh 10 HP engine in it that the carb was in shambles. Wondering if anybody could point me to a schematic for hooking up the linkage properly. Got it running, just need to get the linkage setup properly.

Engine numbers are :
143346022 ser 3237D


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Page 31 shows the various linkage hook ups for a vertical shaft engine.I hope one of them will help you.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## jbrow1 (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks for the link usmcgrunt. I was able to figure the linkage out with it. Sorry it's taken so long to acknowledge where credit is due


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Glad to hear you got it working.The manual was just a guide,it took your knowledge and reasoning to figure it out - Good Job.:thumbsup:


----------

